# Gobby



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I was just looking at my tank got this shot of my gobbies and i though i would share it with u..Love to stare at my tank..lol


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

woww that pink spotted watchman goby is beautiful! it has such nice bright colors. eekk! that spotted mandarin looks a bit on the skinny side.. but it's pretty too nonetheless!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

marblerye said:


> woww that pink spotted watchman goby is beautiful! it has such nice bright colors. eekk! that spotted mandarin looks a bit on the skinny side.. but it's pretty too nonetheless!


pink/blue spotting shrimp goby actually  I think that's my old guy right?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

No it was not yours, i remember u had one tho.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking good. Nice Shot. Hey does your goby show any signs of aggression toward your Mandarin ? I am looking for a good fish to match up with my Mandarin and have had bad luck with clowns..
Any New Frags??


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi KEMO, my goby was mean at him at the beggining but i had some seriuos talking with him and now they are like brothers,lol.
I have some zoas i frag but wont be ready till few weeks, i frag some x man zoas and some other different colors, as well i have some organ pipe frags and a colony.
U are more than welcome to come anyday and check it out or i can send u pics..


----------

